# Leptigen Hath Arrived



## Twin Peak (Jul 23, 2003)

Leptigen is now available for sale:

Earlier this week, the shipping of Avant Labs LeptiGen II, the long-awaited Cellular Metabolic Optimizer, has finally begun. For those of you who are unfamiliar, LeptiGen II is designed to deceive one???s body into thinking it is being fed without necessitating the calories traditionally required to elicit the hormonal response typified by the fed state. The dieter can now bypass the detrimental effects of the starvation response???metabolic downregulation and a in plateau fat loss, increased loss of Lean Body Mass, surge in appetite, fatigue, etc.???without the implementation of frequent, and often progress-hindering, refeeds. While other supplements offer only to camouflage the secondary effects of dieting, LeptiGen II prevents the actual genesis of these obstacles through the manipulation of their hormonal source, before they can become a hindrance to the realization of one???s goals. 

For those interested in more information regarding this revolutionary product, there is a live chat tomorrow, July 24th, with the creator, Par Deus. For information regarding this chat, please refer to the thread on the Avant Forum. Please Note: Only registered board members may participate in this chat. We invite everyone to sign up today and pose your questions to the supplement designer.

As well, you might be interested in following DaMayor's journal where he will be tracking his dieting progress while using it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh, and the dosing protocol:

Dosing:

Males 

<6% BF = 5 tablespoons/day 

6-9% BF = 4 tablespoons/day 

9-12% BF = 3 tablespoons/day

12-15% BF = 2 tablespoons/day

15-20% BF = 1 tablespoons/day

>20% BF = 0 



Females

Add 1 tablespoon to corresponding male dosages. Do not use until under 25% BF, unless you have dieted for at least 8 weeks. 

This dosing protocol assumes a moderate (500 calorie) deficit. Add 2 tablespoons per 500 calories below this moderate deficit. 


These are general dosing guidelines, and may vary depending on the length of ones diet, and ones geno and phenotypes.

Bottom line is the farther you are UNDER your setpoint the greater the dose you will need.

Also, each serving should be taken about halfway between each meal.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 24, 2003)

This is going to be cool.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

Good Luck DM!  I'll be watching. 

I can't wait to see the progress and results of this test.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Good Luck DM!  I'll be watching.
> 
> I can't wait to see the progress and results of this test.




Neither can I. I am really looking forward to an "after" pic......this "before" deal sucks! 

For the record...we're taking _this_ seriously.......


----------



## ZECH (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeah good luck DM!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 26, 2003)

A Belated "thanks", DG.

I can't believe folks over here aren't raving about this product like the guys over at Avant......It's like a feeding frenzy over there.


----------



## Dante B. (Jul 28, 2003)

> I can't believe folks over here aren't raving about this product like the guys over at Avant......



My friend, it's only a matter of time


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2003)

TP,

Not to sound like DaMayor  but how quickly are orders shipping?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

You do dound like him.  

Generally, they ship the same or next day.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey hey! Back off of DaMayor,would you? I can't help my enthusiasm, otherwise defined as "impatience" per TP. 

You thinking about making a purchase, Pepper? I would _strongly_ recommend it.....I think you would appreciate the appetite suppressant qualities, if nothing else.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 29, 2003)

How about some general questions before hand?

What are active ingredients, is it absolutely safe in humans and where was it tested?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> How about some general questions before hand?
> 
> What are active ingredients, is it absolutely safe in humans and where was it tested?



There are about forty or fifty, they are posted at Avant.

It is currently being tested on one guniea pig named DaMayor.  And about 150 other people who have paid for it.

All ingredients are naturally occuring and found in normal supplements and foodstuffs. 

Many are things like:

BCAAs
Galactose
Creatine
glutamine

and on and on.

It is the proprietary blend, and specific quantities that make it what it is.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 29, 2003)

I'd love to try this stuff but just can't afford it right now.  I'll be a guinea pig if you'd like 

or I'll just take free samples hahaha god damn I hate being a broke-ass college student!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

Freebees have officially ended, but thanks for trying.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 29, 2003)

haha gotta give it a shot


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> There are about forty or fifty, they are posted at Avant.
> 
> It is currently being tested on one guniea pig named DaMayor.  And about 150 other people who have paid for it.
> ...



Sounds pretty basic then - no fancy thryoid hormonal precursors? And I am not so confident DaMayor counts as "Human"


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

I suppose the ingredient list may be "basic" but it ain't anything "typical" or "average."  Here is the full list:

http://www.avantlabs.com/product.php?productID=5 

galactose 
BCAA's 
IP6 
Betaine HCl 
glucosamine HCl 
Glutamine 
creatine pyruvate 
Lecithin 
sodium acetate 
histadine 
arginine 
Leucine 
Taurine 
Magnesium citrate 
calcium lactate 
n-acetyl-cysteine 
d,l Phenylalanine 
d-mannose 
Acetyl-l-cartinine 
n-acetyl-glucosamine 
vitamin E acetate 
l-carnitine 
inositol 
Glycine 
salt (iodized, K+) 
calcium pantothenate 
Proline 
Citrulline 
n-acetyl-tyrosine 
vit C/ascorbate 
GABA 
simmondsin 
5-HTP 
alpha lipoic aicd 
synephrine 
Zinc 
folic acid 10% w/tmg 
biotin 1% 
selenomethionine


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks. 
Reminds me of a super reincarnation of the old original formula "Hot Stuff" - everything but the kitchen sink. I find the inclusion of the following interesting:
histadine 
n-acetyl-cysteine 
d,l Phenylalanine 
n-acetyl-glucosamine 
n-acetyl-tyrosine 
 simmondsin 
5-HTP 
synephrine 
selenomethionine

Will keep my eye out for published results.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

Please don't ever again compare it to hotstuff. 

That took various supplements and chaotically threw them together, in insufficient doses, to produce the product.

These macro and micro nutrients were each individually selected, for a specific reason or reasons at a specific dosage to achieve specific results.


----------



## Par Deus (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Thanks.
> Reminds me of a super reincarnation of the old original formula "Hot Stuff" - everything but the kitchen sink. I find the inclusion of the following interesting:
> 
> ...


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2003)

Since nobody else said it....Thanks Par. 

And Welcome to IM, by the way.


----------



## Molehonea (Jul 31, 2003)

I am about 18% body fat.  Will this help and is there any results from testing?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2003)

IMO, I think it would.

We're currently in the Beta testing mode.....check out my jounal. It's boring, but it might answer your questions.


----------



## Par Deus (Jul 31, 2003)

People have only had it about 7-10 days, but we have collected quite a bit of the initial feedback here:

http://www.mindandmuscle.net/feedback/feedback.php?productID=5


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

I can't find this answer and I'm not sure if its been asked so.

Is there any harm in mixing the LeptiGen in some crystal light the night before to be packed with my food and that way have it all ready to go?


----------



## Par Deus (Jul 31, 2003)

That is fine.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I can't find this answer and I'm not sure if its been asked so.
> 
> Is there any harm in mixing the LeptiGen in some crystal light the night before to be packed with my food and that way have it all ready to go?



Good question...I have one too...are there any supps that should not be taken with LeptiGen? Specifically ephedra?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Pepper did you order some? 

BTW - Ab-solved Rocks!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 31, 2003)

I did. Drinking my second portion right now.

I am ordering Ab-solved for my wife. I think she is exactly the person it is made for. If it works, I will be "THE MAN" around here! I am still a little far away to expect Ab-solved to do me much good.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Good question...I have one too...are there any supps that should not be taken with LeptiGen? Specifically ephedra?



No.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I did. Drinking my second portion right now.
> 
> I am ordering Ab-solved for my wife. I think she is exactly the person it is made for. If it works, I will be "THE MAN" around here! I am still a little far away to expect Ab-solved to do me much good.


Ab-solved worked great for me.   1" in 3 weeks.  

That's what I'm going to do for Christmas, buy my sisters each a bottle of Ab-Solved.    J/K

but  might not be a bad idea come to think about it. 

Good Luck Pepper, I just took my first dose tonight


----------



## Freeman (Jul 31, 2003)

I think I'm giving this stuff a try when I get my next paycheck...to make sure I have enough $$ to cover it.

I think I may pick up some ab-solved too.


----------



## Tkarrde (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Good question...I have one too...are there any supps that should not be taken with LeptiGen? Specifically ephedra?



Ephedra and the like should be fine.

The only thing you should be mindful of is that, full 60gram LeptiGen dosing contains:
Synephrine: 40mg
Simmondsin: 400mg


----------



## blinkboy99 (Aug 1, 2003)

when do u guys take ur doeses?

also what r the main beinfets? ive read it will increase leptin, reduce hunger....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

You can read about it Here


----------



## Pepper (Aug 4, 2003)

TP asked for my Leptigen feedback..so here goes...

I started taking the product on Thursday, 7/31. I have been taking 2 doses a day at 2 TBLS each. I have mixed it with diet iced tea, rasperry crystal light and pink lemonade crystal light. The taste of this product is hard to miss in ANYTHING it is mixed into. I think though, that the smell of the product is so bad, that the foul taste is exagerated as I have "flash backs" to the smell. In any event, the taste is not so bad as to prevent me from taking my dose when the time comes.

I spent the weekend thinking that the product was NOT helping my appetite. However, yesterday I was looking at my totals as logged in Pocket Diet Tracker software and was surpised to see how low my calories were. I was at about 75% of my typical calories on each day.

Today I noticed a complete lack of appetite. I almost forgot breakfast and, for the first time since I went on this diet, I forgot meal 2. Meal three...I finally decided that I simply had to have something so I made a SANS Infusion shake, drank half of it and put it in the frig. Unbelievable. 

I have noticed the rumbling in my stomach after taking it. Yes, the reported increase in gas has happened too. However, these side effects are very minor.

I think the main thing I learned from reviewing my macros is the drastic drop in carbs. I simply do not crave them and therefore do not seek them out. My carb totals were ridiculously low Saturday. So low, I intentioally ate a slice of bread at Outback to get the % up a bit.

So, after about five days, I'd have to say this product works. The only real negative is the taste, but that is a price worth paying.

More later in the week.

For those of you who do not know me, I am 6-4, 290 lbs, down from 335 or so. Normally cals are around 2800 with a 50/30/20 split. (However, my "cheat" day Saturday barely hit 2800.)


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 4, 2003)

Pepper, would you say the taste is worse than the taste of the predigested proteins and good amino acids or better than? I can barely down the full predigested proteins if I drink it in one full swallow, don't breath and then drink a lot of fresh water right behind it.

I am not sure that I need any kind of hunger suppression though since I do not have a carb addiction at all and already have to force myself to eat my full 6 meals since I pretty much feel full all the time now. I do this with super high fiber foods and 20-25% EFA poured in to the food as a supliment. I think the EFA produces a fair number of lipids in the bloodstream and it signals the brain to produce "no hungry" hormones .


----------



## Pepper (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh, OD reminded me, I started taking Fish Oil at about the same time. I wonder if this is not helping with the appetite suppression.

OD, I have not taken the products you describe, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 4, 2003)

Fish oil is great stuff, and increases leptin sensitivity, but PPAR-alpha agonism increases uptake of FFA's into the cell (also increases glucose uptake), so unless you are taking a ton, it is not going to elevate plasma FFA's, much, if at all. 

Plus, I have never heard of anyone noticing any sort of drastic reductions in appetite and hunger from fish oil.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

Pepper I have to had very lack of appetite.  Yesterday was my high carb day and I took in 1/2 of what I ate pre-Leptigen.  I also have the slight abdominal discomfort.  I do however feel bloated but its managable so far.  Also I've notice regular bowel movements  when I'm normally not regular due to IBS.

Since I've been taking Leptigen, my last few workouts have been kick ass and made a few personal gains.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> not regular due to IBS.


IBS??? Just curious, not trying to be nosey!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

Your going to make me say it. 

irritable bowel syndrome


----------



## ZECH (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry!


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2003)

TP, does this HAVE to be taken with water, or can it be mixed with anything else? Can it be mixed with anything containing protein, or does it have to be a non-caloric beverage?


----------



## Freeman (Aug 5, 2003)

....appetite supression?!?! but I LOVE eating!!!!


----------



## Tkarrde (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> TP, does this HAVE to be taken with water, or can it be mixed with anything else? Can it be mixed with anything containing protein, or does it have to be a non-caloric beverage?



You could certainly mix this with a protein drink of some type, if you wished.


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tkarrde *_
> You could certainly mix this with a protein drink of some type, if you wished.



Thanks Tkarrde


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2003)

I often mix it with the Nectars, or with Xtreme's ICE.

When I want a low calorie version, crystal light works best.

Stay away from diet soda (its bad).

We are testing flavors now, and the retail version will be flavored.


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I often mix it with the Nectars, or with Xtreme's ICE.
> 
> When I want a low calorie version, crystal light works best.
> ...




Thanks for the info.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2003)

GP, are you, or do you plan on, using it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 6, 2003)

How long does it usually take to ship it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2003)

It usually ships within a day or two, depending on backorders.


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> GP, are you, or do you plan on, using it?



Perhaps in the future, but right now I have a client about to use it.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 6, 2003)

Re: Flavoring........In addition to my previous choices of orange and/or lemon, I would like to add Orange Cream. I'm thinking this would blend well with the acidity and mask that funky assed smell/taste.....whatever it is.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2003)

We are testing tropical punch, lemonade, and lime.  We'll pick the best one for our first round of retail product to be ready in September.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

I think lemon or lime would hide the taste very well.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 8, 2003)

Maybe a nice Bourbon flavor...Whiskey Sour? Nah, screwdriver, definately screwdriver. Make mine a double.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 9, 2003)

Well I just ordered ab-solved and the lipoderm-y to give it a try. Where can you get Leptigen - no one seems to have it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2003)

LG is not yet available retail (will be in a month or so).  Its only available at avantlabs.com -- unflavored.


----------



## katie64 (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Leptigen is now available for sale:
> 
> Earlier this week, the shipping of Avant Labs LeptiGen II, the long-awaited Cellular Metabolic Optimizer, has finally begun. For those of you who are unfamiliar, LeptiGen II is designed to deceive one???s body into thinking it is being fed without necessitating the calories traditionally required to elicit the hormonal response typified by the fed state. The dieter can now bypass the detrimental effects of the starvation response???metabolic downregulation and a in plateau fat loss, increased loss of Lean Body Mass, surge in appetite, fatigue, etc.???without the implementation of frequent, and often progress-hindering, refeeds. While other supplements offer only to camouflage the secondary effects of dieting, LeptiGen II prevents the actual genesis of these obstacles through the manipulation of their hormonal source, before they can become a hindrance to the realization of one???s goals.
> ...


Congratulations TP, Par Deus, Tkarrade and all of you, great work 

Good Luck DaMayor...........


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Leptigen Hath Arrived*



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Congratulations TP, Par Deus, Tkarrade and all of you, great work
> 
> Good Luck DaMayor...........



Luck? This is _Science_, woman! 


Thanks Dear.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 10, 2003)

...AND hard work, don't forget that my man!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 11, 2003)

I won't.


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> ...AND hard work, don't forget that my man!



Indeed, I worked very hard to design LeptiGen


----------



## Freeman (Aug 11, 2003)




----------



## DaMayor (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh, you were talkin' to Par! 

Silly me.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

No, DM, I was talking to you!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I am very impressed by Avant's service and commitment!  Ordered my Lipoderm and Leptigen in the end of last week and got my Lipo today! And I live in friggin' SWEDEN! 

Thank's Avant ppl!


----------



## Tkarrde (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I am very impressed by Avant's service and commitment!  Ordered my Lipoderm and Leptigen in the end of last week and got my Lipo today! And I live in friggin' SWEDEN!
> 
> Thank's Avant ppl!



Keep us posted on how the LeptiGen works for you


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tkarrde *_
> Keep us posted on how the LeptiGen works for you



Oh I will!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 12, 2003)

very good news!  i ordered mine late last week so maybe it'll get here by the end of this week.  can't wait to get started.  

no sure if i told you before jenny but your abs are looking good!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't have my Leptigen yet, the products were shipped separetly, custom reasons I think.

Thanks Nike!


----------

